# Kindle 2 didn't automatically check for updates



## mrs_lecavalier (Jun 30, 2010)

I got my Kindle 2 yesterday and discovered today that there was a new update for it through a website. Thankfully, I was able to install the update manually, but my Kindle didn't automatically know about it. I made sure that the wireless was on, and I put it into sleep mode, but with no luck. Just wondering for future reference, was there something else I should have done?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

No, there's nothing you can really do to hurry an automatic update. They seem to be sent out in batches fairly randomly and basically it arrives when it arrives. Once the manual file is posted by Amazon, most people who haven't already received it will get it from there as you've done. As you've found it's easy to do, so why wait?


----------



## mrs_lecavalier (Jun 30, 2010)

Ah okay thank you. The way I understood it was posted to some website that your Kindle would check and download from whenever it was asleep. I didn't realize they had to send it out. I was actually just worried that there might be something wrong with it.

Thanks a bundle


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

With small, incremental updates, it seems to work that way; but with a large, major update, it appears Amazon selectively pushes it out to a few at a time (instead of letting each unit pull it when it wants to), presumably to put a throttle on the cellular network load.


----------



## mrs_lecavalier (Jun 30, 2010)

That's good to know. I really appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## bondaddy (Mar 4, 2009)

On the other hand, I have had my Kindle2 since they first came out and I have never received a single piece of Kindle software wirelessly and automatically. I have had to install every incremental or major software change manually. Amazon will not answer my questions as to why---just emails me back with some canned answer that implies I need to wait for the automatic update.

Bondaddy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm glad you posted this. I haven't received the update either. I left my WN on for the first month, but recently I haven't always been in range. I guess I need to turn it on again and see if I get it. 
deb


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

My Kindle 2 arrived Friday with 2.3.3.  I updated it manually using the downloaded file from Amazon and that updated it to 2.5.2.  It was sleeping last night during dinner and a movie and when I turned it on again it had updated automatically to 2.5.3.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

drenee said:


> I'm glad you posted this. I haven't received the update either. I left my WN on for the first month, but recently I haven't always been in range. I guess I need to turn it on again and see if I get it.
> deb


Is there any reason you don't want to put the manual update on? I can understand you not wanting to use an unofficial file, but now that Amazon have put the file up, there's no reason to wait, particularly when there are some people who _never_ get the automatic update.


----------

